# ZLIB_1.2.9 not found libpng16.so.16



## OleM2k (Dec 15, 2017)

```
[root@iam ~]# php -v
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/gd.so' - /lib/libz.so.6: version ZLIB_1.2.9 required by /usr/local/lib/libpng16.so.16 not found in Unknown on line 0
PHP 5.6.32 (cli) (built: Dec 10 2017 01:25:31)
Copyright (c) 1997-2016 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.6.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2016 Zend Technologies
```
But it is link libpng16.so.16:

```
[root@iam ~]# ls -l /usr/local/lib/ | grep libpng16.so.16
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       19 Dec 10 01:12 libpng16.so -> libpng16.so.16.34.0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       19 Dec 10 01:12 libpng16.so.16 -> libpng16.so.16.34.0
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   192252 Dec 10 01:12 libpng16.so.16.34.0
```

In VirtualBox:

```
[root@iam ~]# pkg install nginx mysql56-server php56-session opencart
...
[root@iam ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD cms11.fbsd 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 03:40:55 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[root@iam ~]#
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2017)

Update your system, FreeBSD 11.0 is End-of-Life. Packages are built for 11.1.


----------



## OleM2k (Dec 17, 2017)

`# freebsd-update -r 11.1-RELEASE upgrade`
....................
`# php -v
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/gd.so' - /lib/libz.so.6: version ZLIB_1.2.9 required by /usr/local/lib/libpng16.so.16 not found in Unknown on line 0
PHP 5.6.32 (cli) (built: Dec 10 2017 01:25:31)
Copyright (c) 1997-2016 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.6.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2016 Zend Technologies`

But FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-i386.vmdk  solved the problem.


----------

